# Hausautomation Logo!8 und KTP400 - ein paar Fragen



## TBFoto (13 Februar 2017)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade an der Automation meines Hauses.
Gesteuert werden lediglich 17 Rollläden/Raffstores und "ein paar" Lampen.

Nun bin ich etwas an meine Grenzen gestoßen, was die Vernetzung der ganzen Hardware angeht.

Verbaut wurde:
2x CPU Logo8!
4x I/O Extensions
1x KTP400

Die Verbindung zwischen den 2 Logos funktioniert, die Verbindung zum KTP jedoch nicht.

Gibt es irgendwo richtig schöne Tutorials, wie ich:
1) Signale von CPU1 zu CPU2 sende?
2) Verbindung zum KTP erstelle und Signale zu und von den CPU's schicke?

Arbeite mit Logoo! Soft und TIA (was mir btw überhaupt nicht sympatisch ist)

Ich hab mir schon ein paar Sachen zB von Frickelzeugs.de und Siemens selbst angeschaut, werde aber nicht so richtig schlau.
Würde mir gerne vorab verschiedene Tutorials anschauen, bevor ich euch mit unzähligen, vielleicht gar nicht notwendigen Fragen löchere.

Danke!


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

also ich kann dir bezüglich der Logos nicht weiterhelfen. LOGO parametrieren tue ich öfters und die LOGO 8 gibt auch schon mehr her als die Vorgänger.

Aber meine ganz ehrliche Meinung: Falls du tiefe Unterverteilungen hast oder am besten eine zentrale Sternverkabelung, klatsch die Logos raus und besorg dir eine Wago 750 881 oder 880. Alternativ auch Beckhoff.

Wago ist vom Preis her top und bei Ebay schön langsam zusammenkaufen wirds billiger.
Die Programmierumgebung ist wenn man weiß wie eine SPS funktioniert recht schnell zu lernen. Ich bin hier im Forum tatkräftig unterstützt worden und bin auch bereit mein Wissen weiter zu geben.

Das mit der Wago ist nur ein Vorschlag, bei 17 Rolläden und evtl. noch Lampen usw. sind LOGOS etwas überfordert.

Vorteil der Logos ist: Fällt eine aus geht alles andere noch, bei einer SPS brauchste Ersatzteile oder Handbedienung.

Ich hoffe trotzdem das dich bei deinem LOGO Problem noch jemand unterstützen kann.


----------



## Schneehenry (16 Februar 2017)

TBFoto schrieb:


> 1) Signale von CPU1 zu CPU2 sende?




Hallo, dafür nimmst du die Netzwerkeinänge / Netzwerkausgänge. 

Gruß


----------



## Peed750 (18 Februar 2017)

Hi TBFoto,

schau dir mal folgenden Link an, da ist das Einrichten eines HMI sehr verständlich erklärt.

https://support.industry.siemens.co...el-ktp700-basic-(logo!-set-10)?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Hier sind noch mehr Siemens-Beispiele, unter anderem auch die Verbindung von zwei Logos über PN.

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programm...ngsbeispiele/seiten/default.aspx#LOGO__20Sets

Viele Lampen wirst du mit der beschriebenen Hardware aber nicht steuern können (ich zähle 6). Genügt dir das?
Lass dir aber nicht einreden, dass die Logo mit 17 Rolläden überfordert ist. Die Dinger können schon "relativ" viel.


----------

